# iui with low amh



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi I'm a newbie I have a low amh of 5.9,im 24 have a dd from when I was 18 had my first appointment  with my consultant  and he said to have medicated  iui. Has anyone else has a 2nd pregnancy  success  with iui and a low amh Thanks


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi jade . I am 9 weeks along, got AMH of 5 . Am a bit older than you but iui worked (so far) on second go.   fingers crossed it continues and best of luck to you xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi jade,
I also have a stupid low amh its about 2 
Icsi did not work for us so going back to basics and gonna try unmediated iui!
hey it only takes 1 
ruby nice to hear your positive outcome, well done


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello mrs kiwi 
Good luck with the iui, x


----------



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for the replies, that's good to hear  I'm have medicated  so hoping I won't have to go down the ivf route. Congrats ruby too.  was yours medicated  ruby? Xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi yes I did medicated. I took gonal f . X


----------



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

they have said for me to take menpour.think thats how you spell it. xx


----------



## Pea2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi. I have AMH of 2.1 and am 41. Just yesterday got a BFP on 2nd cycle of medicated IUI using Gonal-F. Conceived my son naturally three years ago but TTC for a year. DH has no fertility issues.


----------

